# Best replacement sights for G35 MOS gen 4



## Precision (Mar 29, 2020)

Good evening all. I recently purchased a G35 MOS for competition shooting. Just on a hobby level. I bought the gun because my friend who owns the gun shop gave me a heck of a deal. Long story short. I want to replace the standard Glock sights with some aftermarket fiber optic ones. Truglo seem nice except...on every model that lists the G35, it states "excluding MOS models". I would like some ideas on who makes sights like that for that gun. I would prefer a contrast between front and back sights such as green/orange, or something like that. Thank you.


----------

